# Gracie's before and after pics.....



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">Ok, the more I look over older pictures the more I'm convinced that the staining is from the lamb formula.....ugh. Have a look and you'll see what I mean. The dates are on the photos.

She's all done with teething. When she was spayed, she had 2 baby teeth that didn't fall out...so the dr took them out at that time. She is now 10 months.</span>

This is how white her face was before starting on the lamb food....she was on the puppy Wellness.









This is her face now.....of course that was before I cleaned her up for the day...


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmmmmm....I wonder because that looks just like Mugsy's staining. It's very minimal, but still! He is on the lamb and rice also. Have you heard somewhere that the lamb formula will cause that? I clean up Mugsy's face with peroxide and it looks very nice when I'm done. You can see in photos of him in my gallery that he doesn't have it too bad. None at all would be nice though. I get tired of cleaning it all the time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

All I NOTICED WAS THAT BEAUTIFUL BABY FACE.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It might have been the lamb or even something else in the food that caused allergy. Some dogs can be allergic to different things. It also might have been those retained teeth.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> It might have been the lamb or even something else in the food that caused allergy. Some dogs can be allergic to different things. It also might have been those retained teeth.[/B]


*
What kind of treats do you give your dogs? I am thinking it is the treats we give. That seems more likely than the lamb, especially since you said your dog didn't have it much before. Just a possibility.*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=188583
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*She eats Wellness treats, same brand as her food, the only difference is that the treats dont have lamb in them.

I'm just waiting for the pet store to get the Merrick in and I'm going to give that a try for a month to see if there is a difference.*



> All I NOTICED WAS THAT BEAUTIFUL BABY FACE.[/B]


 *Awww, thanks.*



> It might have been the lamb or even something else in the food that caused allergy. Some dogs can be allergic to different things. It also might have been those retained teeth.[/B]


*I compared the ingredients from the puppy food to the one she is on now....and the only thing that stood out to me was that there was no lamb in the puppy food....I think everything else was pretty much the same. I'll figure it out eventually...*


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree with Matilda's Mommy ... THAT FACE! THAT FACE!









I've also just switched Noelle from Nutro's Lamb and Rice dry puppy kibbles to Innova with the chicken and turkey to see if her tear stains improve. I know she is teething right now - so it could be a lot of different things. I just thought the Innova had more healthy ingredients than the Nutro -- but I really have no complaints about the Nutro Puppy food.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Doesn't look bad at all BUT I understand your concern. I'm on yet another food - trying to find one that Chloe can get over her itchies and staining. She's on day 3 of Natural Balance sweet potato and fish. She LOVES it. I had originally mixed it with what was left of her Pet's First. But she would pull the pet's first out and spit it on the floor and just eat the Natural Balance. So I'm gonna just toss the pet's first out as I scoop it (I mixed the two in the container) Anyway SO FAR she seems to be less itchy so HOPEFULLY this will nip it for her!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just wanted to add that airborne allergies are much more common than food allergies.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've started Gracie on the Angel Eyes, cleaned her up real good, trimmed all that nasty stain away, and I think she looks really good.... so much better than a few days ago.







She'll start on the new food on Wednesday. I just added her new picture to my signature, but here it is again....I just took this a few hrs ago. Such a *HUGE* difference.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

The same EXACT thing just happened with Pacino and he is 11 months old!! He has always eaten Eukanuba mixed with a little wet food and he never, ever stained. I decided to change the dry food and bought a bag of Natural Choice lamb & rice 2 weeks ago to try out as he is very picky. He loved it.

He was happy, we were happy...then I noticed that for the first time he was starting to stain! I couldn't believe it. A friend told us that maybe it was from the teeth pulling or something with him being neutered a few weeks back. 

Then it hit me that the only thing that I was doing different was the dry food. So I stopped giving him the Natural Choice and went back to the Eukanuba. That was 5 days ago and his eyes have stopped staining!

So for us it was definitely the food.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

She looks great! I am so happy to hear you had good results with Angel Eyes. We did also. Within 3 weeks I could not believe the difference. Since we have been off the Angel Eyes though, poor Sir Micro is staining again. The staining didn't return right away but we started Angel Eyes the beginning of January, and they took it for that month, then his staining returned just about 3 weeks ago. Made me sad, but again we are washing his face twice daily, trying to keep the staining to a minimum.

enJOY!
Melanie



> I've started Gracie on the Angel Eyes, cleaned her up real good, trimmed all that nasty stain away, and I think she looks really good.... so much better than a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

